# Bow for an 11 year old girl



## mrjeffro

My daughter has been shooting a little 12# compound bow that she has outgrown. Without breaking the bank, are there any decent bows for an 11 year old girl? I was looking at the Mathews Genesis which looks nice. I know she would love the pink lemonade color. The mini geneis is too small so I would have to get the bigger one. 

Any other suggestions?

Thank you


----------



## Bow Predator

The genesis is a great learner if y'all dont plan on he huntin for a few years. I dont know exact specs on these but the diamond edge is a good one if she may wants to hunt in a few years. Price usually isnt to high on those. But i have t endorse it. Ross has their new Just Like Dads youth bow. Not outrageous price but 379.99 bare and 419.99 with the package. Otherwis the genesis is a great pick to learn on.


----------



## mrjeffro

She won't be hunting. Just target shooting in the back yard. Does th genesis come with a rest?


----------



## jrnymanwv

I have looked at the genesis what confused me was from what i read it had no letoff. There was none around here to look at so i bought the barnet vortex package and my daughter loves it. I replaced the rest but the bow is very adjustable. This was my daughters first real compound so it was good for her esp knwing how kids change. I didnt want to break the bank till i was sure she wanted to shoot. I am sure there are better bows out there but for now it fit the bill nicely. It has letoff and a real valley so it has helped her imensly. 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fire652

Check out the bear apprentice.


----------



## NEhunter22

The Diamond Razor Edge is a good bow i have one that i think i can probably use for a long time. It goes from 30 to 60 lbs and 19" to 29" so she could use it for a long time and it comes fully equipped at about $330 it is a great bow that she could use for a long time.


----------



## Bow Predator

The genesis has no let off but draws very smooth. I would say the genesis is a good pick. It does come with a rest but its not to extravagent.


----------



## fotal

take a look at the Winchester Thunderbolt/Destiny, my 10yr old son shoots one. It's very light approx 2.6lb which lets you add site, rest, stabs without having her hold a 5# beast. Very easy to tune, we bare shaft tune at 20 and 30yd, works great. Draw length adjustable, good # range.


----------



## sightmaster

NEhunter22 said:


> The Diamond Razor Edge is a good bow i have one that i think i can probably use for a long time. It goes from 30 to 60 lbs and 19" to 29" so she could use it for a long time and it comes fully equipped at about $330 it is a great bow that she could use for a long time.


i have that bow its great i love it. its ideal for hunting too


----------



## Huntinsker

The Genesis doesn't have any let off and unless you get the Genesis Pro, there is no set draw length. It does come with a flipper style rest and a few arrows if you get the package. I would look at a Bear Apprentice or Apprentice 2, or a Diamond Razor Edge. The Bears go from 15-27 inch draw and 20-50 lbs. for the apprentice and 20-60 lbs for the Apprentice 2. They come with a Whisker Buscuit rest, 2 piece quiver, 3 pin sight, Peep sight and D loop. At shorter draw lenghts, I've had them down to 18lbs before. The Diamond Razor Edge goes 19-29 inches and 30 to 60 lbs. It comes with the Hostage Rest by Octane, a two piece quiver, 3 pin sight and a peep, no D loop. The Apprentice may be a better option unless she can pull 30 lbs. You can get them a little lighter than that at short draw lenghts but obviously you don't want to go too far. The Apprentice also has a slightly stiffer back wall if that matters.


----------



## ParrotArcher

I recommend the Barnett Vortex. It's about the same price as the Genesis, but has let-off and is very adjustable. If you're budget is higher, the Diamond Razor Edge. I didn't like the Bear Apprentice when I tried it.


----------

